# Anderson Silva called Dana after PPV and asked for Jon Jones fight



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

*Silva vs. Jones closer than we think...?*

Dana just said in the press conference that Anderson called him up tonight and asked to fight either Jones or St. Pierre (he wouldn't clarify which one). 

The plot thickens.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

either one silva loses


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> either one silva loses


And you know this how?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Please let it be bones, I would pay a lot of money to watch Silva vs. Jones. Most skill in the cage ever.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I just hope it happens, I really don't care which one too much, just want it to go down. I prefer GSP because I want the guys who are older who have these longest legacies in the UFC to finally do it, Jones is young and will have his extra significant legacy fights in his career but less time remains for GSP and Silva to do theirs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm guessing Silva called out Jones, as he's already been chasing the GSP fight for months.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm sick of Jones fighting MWs. Bring on Cain and you got my interest.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> I just hope it happens, I really don't care which one too much, just want it to go down. I prefer GSP because I want the guys who are older who have these longest legacies in the UFC to finally do it, Jones is young and will have his extra significant legacy fights in his career but less time remains for GSP and Silva to do theirs.


I don't care which one either but I'd prefer GSP vs Silva for the same reasons you have stated. To be honest though I'll believe this when I see Jones vs Silva or GSP vs Silva in the cage. Dana will say just about anything to get everyone's wheels spinning.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

paulfromtulsa said:


> And you know this how?


Silva has amazing ability but he has one glaring weakness and that is wrestling 

everyone talks about how great chael"s wrestling is and he out wrestled silva big time until a stupid spinning back fist ended it for him and he couldnt finish with his pillow hands. 

I believe chael's wrestling ability has been over estimated because he fought in a division of non wrestlers at MW. 

we just saw him get out wrestled by jones and jones hits much harder than chael and is much bigger. His size, length, brute strength and wrestling will overcome silva and he has the power that Chael lacked to finish it on the mat. TKO over silva. personally i think jones is #1 p4p. 

gsp is faster and a smarter fighter than chael with good sub defense and great wrestling. he also rules a division of wrestlers and out wrestles them all which makes me think he may have better wrestling than chael. UD over silva.

silva would have a better chance against GSP than jones and could possibly win but jones is too much of a match for him.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> Silva has amazing ability but he has one glaring weakness and that is wrestling
> 
> everyone talks about how great chael"s wrestling is and he out wrestled silva big time until a stupid spinning back fist ended it for him and he couldnt finish with his pillow hands.
> 
> ...



but ..... im sure silva saw all kinda holes in JBJ top game ... ill call it now Anderson via 2nd round sub most likely a triagle or armbar


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He sees a weakness in a toe submission or imagine a foot stomp. The reaction in the LHW title holders face was priceless. He was in shock. But man did he man handle Chael. I was hoping for at least three rounds. That was just sad. Really sad.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

And Dana said he will be working on it straight away. 

No Weidman fight?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hellboy said:


> And Dana said he will be working on it straight away.
> 
> No Weidman fight?


I Imagine it would be after that if anderson wins, either way jones would beat him bad I think with ground and pound


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh god no. Silva would get thrashed. Jones made Sonnen look like a child in there, and Chael's both bigger and a better wrestler than Silva.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Oh god no. Silva would get thrashed. Jones made Sonnen look like a child in there, and Chael's both bigger and a better wrestler than Silva.


Silva's the #1 p4p fighter in the world... so it's not like he doesn't have a chance


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

How can anyone confidently say silva would get destroyed by Jones? I know Jones has looked unbeatable, but a man with the body of work as Silva don't you think he is also as skilled? 

It's easy to make predictions based on what we have seen, but they will have to fight to see who's better. I don't believe you can say Anderson Silva will lose to Jones easily without looking at it objectively. 

All I know Silva's skills set gives him a very good chance of winning, so does jones. The way I see this fight going down, standing up Silva wins easily, ground Jones wins, but then you gotta factor in the external stuff. Does Anderson or Jones want it more? Who has more heart, who is mentally tougher,etc. 

It will be a great fight for us fans, but the UFC will be losing a major star after this one and a god like fighter will be created once it's over with. You can play mma math all you want, but this one I simply don't know who will win unless they fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> How can anyone confidently say silva would get destroyed by Jones? I know Jones has looked unbeatable, but a man with the body of work as Silva don't you think he is also as skilled?
> 
> It's easy to make predictions based on what we have seen, but they will have to fight to see who's better. I don't believe you can say Anderson Silva will lose to Jones easily without looking at it objectively.
> 
> ...


As soon as they clinch it's over and it's reigning elbows from there on out


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

anderson is better off his back than anyone jones has fought (from memory). surely a factor

jones would be favourite of course but silva has a bit more than a punchers chance


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think vitors better off his back and he got pummeled, chael got up a few times but again he's probably the best fighter off his back to get back up that jones has faced.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

As a massive fan of both Silva takes this. This is Anderson Silva were talking about, I see him pick jones apart on the feet.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jones is too big and has too good wrestling IMO.

Not that I would EVER count Silva out totally, but I just dont see him being able to handle Jones strength. Chael took him down at will and he looked tiny compared to JBJ.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> As soon as they clinch it's over and it's reigning elbows from there on out


I do believe Anderson Silva knows a little about clinch work.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I do believe Anderson Silva knows a little about clinch work.


But not clinch wrasslin


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> But not clinch wrasslin


UFC Own aren't you a Anderson hater by nature? I know Jones is good, but don't you think being undefeated since 06, doing some crazy shit in the octagon, and continuous learning and having tons of experience would help Anderson beat Jones? 

SO you are telling me you firmly believe Jon Jones will walk through a dude who does stupid shit in there to give his self a challenge, has a granite chin. Jon Jones hasn't defeated anyone that Anderson Silva wouldn't have murdered.

I know Anderson would finish Evans,Rampage,Shogun, Machida,etc in brutal fashion. I seen that man made Ryan Bader look like a scrub on Tuf. Kicked Vitor in the face, slapped forrest and knocked him, and allowed Bonnar to do something before beating him silly. I can also seeing him knocking out Jones, remember Jon Jones is good, but so is Anderson.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd imagine Anderson would just do his best to avoid the clinch and outstrike Jones, as clinching just gives an advantage to the heavier person with a solid greco clinch game. I can see Anderson finding a way to get inside that reach and knocking him out. Anderson's timing is exceptional.

It's not like Jones has 1 punch knockout power on the feet...Anderson does.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Some one trolling?? This is too good to be true!!! No way the Weiemen fight will happen if this is true, you think the ufc would risk the biggest fight in MMA history ? 

I for one don't think Jones will accept , however he will look like a coward if Andersons willing to come to 205 for the fight.

As for the fight it self I'd unfortunately favour jones over my all time favourite Anderson due to size and grappling skills of jones. However the grappling of jones maybe better for Andersons style then say a pure double leg wrestler. I'd be rooting for Anderson all the way though and it would be any think but close. 

Again this isn't going to happen. Jones isn't gonna accept , Anderson won't get enough 'Anderson silva' money, weight / title won't be agreed or this is just bullshit from some troll!


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Toroian said:


> Some one trolling?? This is too good to be true!!! No way the Weiemen fight will happen if this is true, you think the ufc would risk the biggest fight in MMA history ?
> 
> I for one don't think Jones will accept , however he will look like a coward if Andersons willing to come to 205 for the fight.
> 
> ...


Dam after reading mma fighting report is nothing but rumours again.... Thanks for getting my hopes up!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> UFC Own aren't you a Anderson hater by nature? I know Jones is good, but don't you think being undefeated since 06, doing some crazy shit in the octagon, and continuous learning and having tons of experience would help Anderson beat Jones?
> 
> SO you are telling me you firmly believe Jon Jones will walk through a dude who does stupid shit in there to give his self a challenge, has a granite chin. Jon Jones hasn't defeated anyone that Anderson Silva wouldn't have murdered.
> 
> I know Anderson would finish Evans,Rampage,Shogun, Machida,etc in brutal fashion. I seen that man made Ryan Bader look like a scrub on Tuf. Kicked Vitor in the face, slapped forrest and knocked him, and allowed Bonnar to do something before beating him silly. I can also seeing him knocking out Jones, remember Jon Jones is good, but so is Anderson.


No actually I like anderson he used to be in my old sig, but let's start to face reality. Jones will beat everyone south of HW who can't outwrestle him, once he gets you down it's pretty much over you are getting ****ed up. Now if it was guaranteed to be a striking match then sure anderson wins but it wouldn't be it would Jon getting a grab on anderson and putting him down and elbowing him into oblivion like everyone else, he's also a lot taller and bigger than him which I also factored in.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Link?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope this fight gets made. My intention is to wait till the odds for Anderson are at their worst, then for the first time in my life place a little money him.

I'm getting a good laugh at all the people that are so sure Jones will kill Anderson now... 48 hours ago I'm pretty sure it would have been a little more even playing field in most eyes.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I have been on the fence about Silva/ Jones. I just dont see how Silva stays off his back. Jon can take anyone down. He just easily outwrestled a guy who manhandled Silva in that department. And Anderson cant spend any time staying on his back. Jones aint to pillow-handed Sonnen. No way he'd survive long under them bows


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

this forum never ceases to amaze, especially on hot topics like Anderson Silva. Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. He is no doubt the best p4p fighter today. Jones is also amazing and one day will probably be the best p4p fighter. Jones has this insane reach and height advantage on Anderson should they fight but Anderson Silva is ******* Anderson Silva. That guy is amazing. No matter how good Jon Jones is right now he has never stepped in the octagon with an absolute machine like Anderson Silva. It could be close, Anderson I dare say could even finish the fight or really school Jones as has always been his style. *But JONES MURDERING Anderson *. That is a ridiculous statement and Jones has not done enough to even earn that prediction. I think Jones could well win but if he did, he wouldn't do it dominantly. 

The same forum argued that Anderson was losing form just before he fought Sonnen the second time. I can link you to prove this. The reason? He had a close fight with Sonnen the first time. Totally ignoring how quickly he made work of Belfort afterwards. This forum has such a bias against Anderson. The fight will be amazing and really hard to call.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman by decision.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Oh god no. Silva would get thrashed. Jones made Sonnen look like a child in there, and Chael's both bigger and a better wrestler than Silva.


Na, see those uppercuts Chael landed? That would be 1 death blow from Anderson that ends the fight.

Belee dat.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I gives Jones about a 75 percent chance of winning.

As talented as he is he is pretty bad in some basic areas.

For example his guard passing is pretty shitty. Anderson has a pretty good offensive guard...arguably the best Jones has ever faced, and with Jones' still sloppy sub defense Anderson could tap him.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I see Silva winning this "P4P Championship" Superfight.

During Machida VS. Jones, Machida was getting the better of the match up until Jones decide to take him down. In term of speed, Anderson Silva hands is even faster than Machida. Along with his 1 punch Knockout power, he will own Jones in the stand-up department easily despite the reach advantage Jones enjoy. 

But should and when Jones decide to take this fight to the ground, that is when things get interesting. Anderson Silva definitely has a improved TDD evidence from the Silva/Sonnen 2. Plus with him training for Weidman now, he might even have improve his TDD further. 

So is that enough to stop Jon Jones from taking him down? The answer is no. But he have pretty damn good ground defense even if he is being taken down. And he will probably be more active on the ground trying to work for a submission than Machida which will make him a threat everywhere.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One thing to note is that Anderson Silva is significantly more powerful at 205. A tad bit slower (irrelevant since most lhw are slower physically), but man his strikes are that much more deadlier. I can hear the thud on impact. At 170/185 before it was lightening quick. 

I do imagine the LHW title holder spending at least one round trying to engage or taking Anderson down immediately then trying to strike. Anderson would body lock em on the ground to stifle his attack and throw his own elbows. But the top position is the LHW title holder biggest weapon by far. Pretty much every fight is won in that fashion. Therefore I do believe Anderson will be ready. 

Another interesting note is that he fights similar to GSP. Only difference is that he's a lot more stronger, with a long torso he can rain down elbows. It's too bad Hendo got injured, cuz I don't think he's going to get another opportunity again.

Did Dana confirm this at the press conference.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I would cream my pants if this fight happened. I'll still be betting on Anderson but Jones' just keeps on proving he is way stronger and way faster than everyone he faces.

I truly believe that Silva is by far the better fighter overall, so in my mind it is going to come down to skill vs. size.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ok. Now it's on? The Ali/Frazier of MMA looks to closer to happening but there is so much at stake with both fighters. It's so hard to say this thing will stay together.
If Anderson called Dana and asked for Jones, that is GIGANTIC!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I would be rooting for Anderson and I think he has a better shot at winning than any LHW around. It is great that the P4P king who is getting on in years is willing to call out the young guy on a legendary run.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Silva is the one person 205 lbs or less that can likely beat Jones right now. 

His striking is far superior(never been that high on Jones' striking) and he easily has the most dangerous guard/submissions of anyone Jones has ever faced.

If Jones tried to strike with Silva it would look worse then the Jones vs Machida fight with Silva picking Jones apart. Eventually Jones would work his way in close and take Silva down(or try to, Silva has a mean clinch game so that might make it a little tricky for Jones who usually counts on getting the clinch and then a throw or trip from there) and then he would have to be careful of armbars especially as well as triangles.

Jones could overwhelm Silva with his strength and wrestling and force a stoppage with ground and pound but it won't be easy since Silva is a fair sized guy who is extremely skilled both standing and from his back.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I want to believe this but can we get a source please?

EDIT: Sweet jesus IT'S TRUE!!!



> NEWARK, N.J. – Chael Sonnen had just finished a characteristic rant on the fickle competitive appetites of champion fighters – Anderson Silva (33-4 MMA, 16-0 UFC) and Jon Jones (18-1 MMA, 12-1 UFC) in particular – when UFC President Dana White chimed in with some apparently good news.
> 
> "Anderson called and wants a fight," said White, who declined to name the middleweight champ's target.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

jmsu1 said:


> but ..... im sure silva saw all kinda holes in JBJ top game ... ill call it now Anderson via 2nd round sub most likely a triagle or armbar


If mr no sub defense sonnon can make it 4and a half rounds a jon jones that is bigger stronger and has better sub defense long limbs more power and better wresting can hold off long enough to tko silva especially if the reffs stop the fight as quickly as they did the last one.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The size difference would be a factor, but I think it would be competitive, you are talking about the #1 P4P fighter here, its going to be a competitive fight. I just shake my head when people assume that Silva will do WORSE than Sonnen for some reason. Sonnen really has some of the most delusional fans. This is the #1 and #3 P4P fighters going at it (Still think GSP is #2, I dont rate finishes, just wins). Whatever happens, if it last 1 Round or 5, both of them are going to have their moments. As long as I get to see GSP vs Silva vs Jones in some way, im happy.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> The size difference would be a factor, but I think it would be competitive, you are talking about the #1 P4P fighter here, its going to be a competitive fight. I just shake my head when people assume that Silva will do WORSE than Sonnen for some reason. Sonnen really has some of the most delusional fans. This is the #1 and #3 P4P fighters going at it (Still think GSP is #2, I dont rate finishes, just wins). Whatever happens, if it last 1 Round or 5, both of them are going to have their moments. As long as I get to see GSP vs Silva vs Jones in some way, im happy.


Who said silva would do worse? 
I just think jones is p4p the best and will win.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Jones is cocky enough to try and stand with Silva, and that would be a good fight. If he comes with a gnp strategy I don't see how Silva gets out of the first. Silva has a relaxed old school bottom game, he would try to get hand control on Jones and we all know that leads to eating elbows.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Never ever say Anderson Silva doesn't have a chance, the guy could fight Cain Velasquez, JDS, Overeem and then Jones all in one night and I would not say he had zero chance the guy is for purpose of fighting apparently immune to the laws of physics, hell I am not convinced he isn't gonna start levitating in the cage one night. 

That said stylistically if Jones fought Silva the way he fought Sonnen last night I think it would work out well for him. I think Jones has the skills to give Anderson fits but we have a fallen for that trick again.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I would never count Silva out of anything but I do think it's Jones that would prevail if they fought. But as I already mentioned in the other thread regarding this same topic Dana will say anything to get people's wheels spinning. I'll believe these two are really fighting each other when Jones vs Silva are tapping gloves in the ring. Much like Silva vs GSP.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Chael is a dick, all I gotta say. He approached the Jones fight like Anderson Silva who have, and lost, putting Silva on the spot. That's how I felt at least, he was muay thai clinching, kneeing, and trying to keep the fight standing...never once did he try to wrestle or take Jones down, he merely used his wrestling abilities to stay on the feet. Again, Chael shows that he is jealous of Silva and can't stand that his place in MMA is divine.

As for Silva vs Jones. Jones showed tonight that his reach and strength are just unreal, the fact that he got double leg takendowns on Chael by sheer power shows how difficult of an opponent he would prove to be for Silva. All Jones would have to do is pin Silva against the cage, and from there drop a level, grab both his legs with his massive reach, and stand up and then just drop Silva on his back. Now what would be interesting to see is if Silva decides to roll with this and allow Jones to take him down to work his JJ game, Vitor showed Jones had holes in his game there. So far we know this, Jones's wild fighting style leaves him susceptible to submissions on the ground, Jones striking is mediocre at best and he has no KO power, Jones has devastating ground and pound, Jones wrestling defense is 2nd to none, Jones wrestling offense is very good, Jones submission and jitz game is not technical, but done through sheer power. I think Silva has a good chance to beat Jones if he can doesn't get fooled by his mind games of being a good person, working hard etc. Jones fights like a son of a bitch, we all know he's a fake, you can be nice and humble outside of the cage, but then suddenly when that cage opens he turns into an animal, yeah, he's full of himself if he thinks people don't see that he's an individual that enjoys inflicting pain onto others.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What do Sonnen or your little rant have to do with anything? Are you upset that he told Jones and Silva to stop acting like politicians and fight? He's absolutely right. These two have spent years refusing to fight one another because they were more worried about their brands, and only now is one acknowledging the other. Say what you want about Sonnen, but how many men have stepped up and challenged both Silva and Jones? How many men have actually charged Anderson and Jones and brought the fight to them? Chael's taken his licks from both, but at least he had the fortitude to go out on his terms. He didn't catch an arse kicking running away. 

Jones and Silva *should* be looking to fight one another. Jones can claim the number one spot and make more money than he ever even dreamed. And for Silva, who now cares more about legacy than money, it's a chance to truly solidify himself as the greatest of all time. Most fighters can only dream of such scenarios, and that's all Sonnen was getting at. He called out both when it didn't even make sense to do so... because he believes in fighting and being the best. And Jones and Silva should as well, especially as they're regarded by many as the number one and two fighters in the world.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I think Silva probably saw holes in Jones's striking game for that split second that Chael rushed him. Anderson probably thinks that split second is enough for him.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The only question, that we may get answered, is whether Silva can survive the elbows. Silva can handle ground and pound with ease and he's not getting subbed, it's those elbows of Jones that change fights. If silva can solve that he can win, if not Jones elbows his way to the GOAT.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GSP is probably thanking his lucky stars his name will stop getting thrown around in a superfight for awhile.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> GSP is probably thanking his lucky stars his name will stop getting thrown around in a superfight for awhile.


Tell me about it. First he says he'd much rather drop down to 155 to challenge Benson, and now Silva is no longer interested in fighting GSP, but instead Jones. So GSP pretty much gets to coast at WW while everyone else petitions to challenge themselves, he's so damn smart lmao


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ptw said:


> Tell me about it. First he says he'd much rather drop down to 155 to challenge Benson, and now Silva is no longer interested in fighting GSP, but instead Jones. So GSP pretty much gets to coast at WW while everyone else petitions to challenge themselves, he's so damn smart lmao


this is straight up retarded, GSP coasts at WW... I'm sure fighting Hendricks is like a walk in the park. GSP knows he doesn't stand a chance against Silva, that doesn't make him a wuss. Benson would get annihalated by GSP, does that make him a coward for not moving up tomorrow? GSP is limited by his physical gifts, Anderson and Jones are not because their frames can hold more mass without losing significant speed. GSP isn't the hardest hitter in the world, he's not the toughest guy in the world, he's not the biggest WW yet he is the most dominant WW ever by working his ass off all the time. He's done as much as he can with the gifts given to him, yet everyone wants to criticize from their basement.


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

Knowing that DW is a pathological liar, I doubt very much that this "phone call" actually took place. He just keeps stringing the suckers along, WWE style.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

evilstevie said:


> Knowing that DW is a pathological liar, I doubt very much that this "phone call" actually took place. He just keeps stringing the suckers along, WWE style.


Very likely. He might of talked to Ed Sores a week ago about a good restaurant he went to in Santa Monica, which might mean for Dana, Anderson Called him during the fight. I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I gives Jones about a 75 percent chance of winning.
> 
> As talented as he is he is pretty bad in some basic areas.
> 
> For example his guard passing is pretty shitty. Anderson has a pretty good offensive guard...arguably the best Jones has ever faced, and with Jones' still sloppy sub defense Anderson could tap him.


This. It's never a foregone conclusion with a guy like anderson, but Jones is deservingly the clear favorite here with his overwhelmimg wrestling and brutal GnP, both anderson's weaknesses, as well as a major size, strength and reach advantage. Anderson's guard and a well timed strike on the way in are the x factor.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I give it to Anderson if they fight, mostly because I think Anderson doesn't really try in most of his fights and we rarely see him trying 100%. I remember one time, in the Okami fight in I think the second round he looked like he was legitimately trying for a small amount of time. He was moving his head and pushing forward aggressively and throwing punches with intent to hurt, I really hope this fight happens and we see both fighters pushed to their limits.

Anderson's advantage is Jones will underestimate him because he rarely tries, Anderson is as tough as they came, if they get close and exchange Jones will come out the loser if Anderson can get him to exchange for even a few seconds. He's got to shake Jones off and stay in the pocket for a little while, Jones has the brute force but Anderson has one punch fight changing power. Jones has never fought anyone with the speed of Silva.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd love to see a striking match between these two. But, anyone with a brain knows Jones would just try to wrestle him the entire fight. Jones isn't stupid, he knows Anderson is on another level when it comes to striking.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

rabakill said:


> I give it to Anderson if they fight, mostly because I think Anderson doesn't really try in most of his fights and we rarely see him trying 100%. I remember one time, in the Okami fight in I think the second round he looked like he was legitimately trying for a small amount of time. He was moving his head and pushing forward aggressively and throwing punches with intent to hurt, I really hope this fight happens and we see both fighters pushed to their limits.
> 
> Anderson's advantage is Jones will underestimate him because he rarely tries, Anderson is as tough as they came, if they get close and exchange Jones will come out the loser if Anderson can get him to exchange for even a few seconds. He's got to shake Jones off and stay in the pocket for a little while, Jones has the brute force but Anderson has one punch fight changing power. Jones has never fought anyone with the speed of Silva.


He tried 100% in the first Sonnen fight I expect, unless he likes eating punches to the face for 4.5 rounds. The same Sonnen that Jones just ragdolled.

But by that same token, no one pushed Jones to his limit like Vitor putting his arm in a sling. Anderson has shown a much more dangerous guard than Vitor. Anderson has subbed BJJ black belts while Vitor only has a couple of subs on his record against some scrubs more than a decade ago.

It's a great fight for sure and like you said, there is just no one else alive that can push these guys to their limits like each other. They are both on another level.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> He tried 100% in the first Sonnen fight I expect, unless he likes eating punches to the face for 4.5 rounds. The same Sonnen that Jones just ragdolled.
> 
> But by that same token, no one pushed Jones to his limit like Vitor putting his arm in a sling. Anderson has shown a much more dangerous guard than Vitor. Anderson has subbed BJJ black belts while Vitor only has a couple of subs on his record against some scrubs more than a decade ago.
> 
> It's a great fight for sure and like you said, there is just no one else alive that can push these guys to their limits like each other. They are both on another level.


Haha Anderson was not 100% in the Sonnen fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Ludinator said:


> Haha Anderson was not 100% in the Sonnen fight.


I guess that's true. But none of Anderson's opponents nearly match up to the kind of competition Bones has demolished. I mean Bonnar, Leites, Cote, Irvin, Forrest, Lutter ... most of these guys got cut from the UFC, and Forrest / Bonnar were only in it for being exciting, not super elite fighters. 

Silva's best wins are Henderson, Sonnen, Belfort and Franklin. Franklin, Sonnen, Belfort don't even rank at LHW, they got killed in most of their recent fights there. Henderson is about the only elite level LHW Silva has fought and beaten, that's it. 

Compare that to Rashad, Shogun, Rampage and Machida. These guys are far above any of the guys on Anderson's list. Machida just beat Hendo, as did Rampage a while back. Machida also KOd Franklin. Vlad, Bader, Vera and Hamill are also far more solid veterans than the likes of Leites, Cote, Irvin and Lutter ... these guys have been around in the UFC forever and all have winning records unlike those Silva opponents that hardly stuck around in the UFC after being beaten by him. 

Also Silva has been beaten before. Many times. Long ago, yes, but still losses are losses. If he wasn't trying 100% against Chonan or Takase, he probably should have. Jones has faced a murderer's row of opponents and never truly lost.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> I guess that's true. But none of Anderson's opponents nearly match up to the kind of competition Bones has demolished. I mean Bonnar, Leites, Cote, Irvin, Forrest, Lutter ... most of these guys got cut from the UFC, and Forrest / Bonnar were only in it for being exciting, not super elite fighters.
> 
> Silva's best wins are Henderson, Sonnen, Belfort and Franklin. Franklin, Sonnen, Belfort don't even rank at LHW, they got killed in most of their recent fights there. Henderson is about the only elite level LHW Silva has fought and beaten, that's it.
> 
> ...


But doesn't Anderson Silva murder anyone Jones has faced also? I know you can't play mma math, but what did vitor,forrest, or Bonnar do to silva in their fight? I know forrest defeated page,shogun, etc.

I do agree with you both guys offer a unique challenger to each other. It is hard to pick a winner unless they fight, but I believe Anderson Silva is just the more experience and skilled fighter. Jones hasnt fought someone like Anderson, just like Anderson has never fought someone like Jones.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jones is taking Silva down and raining down elbows. Game Over.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How can anyone doubt Silva? You can think JBJ could win, even predict it, but no matter if it comes to fruition or not, it's a BAD prediction. You CAN'T predict against Silva, because he's THAT good.

Both fights offer the same interesting points. GSP won't get submitted by Anderson, but his wrestling being maybe the best in the world will be a big factor. Jones could get subbed, but his GnP makes up for it. He doesn't have GSP level wresting, but the size advantage would play a big part.

On the feet though, reach or not, Silva defeats both.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is why the fight needs to happen. I'm getting tired of you Jones and Silva fanboys pissing, moaning, and challenging one another with MMA math and hypotheticals. Both are tremendous fighters who are capable of beating the absolute tar out of the other. That's the long and short of it. Jones could kill Silva with wrestling and ground and pound. Silva could kill Jones with striking. And both could submit one another, one via skill and the other via strength. There is no writing one or the other off. 

Dana, for the love of the flying spaghetti monster, please make this fight happen so that this madness might end!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think vitors better off his back and he got pummeled, chael got up a few times but again he's probably the best fighter off his back to get back up that jones has faced.


That's the thing Vitor is lame as hell off his back....when's the last time Vitor has submitted someone period? Let alone from guard.

Anderson has submitted two people in title fights from his guard and one was a high level black belt.

Pretty sure he also swept Nate Marquardt..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> He tried 100% in the first Sonnen fight I expect, unless he likes eating punches to the face for 4.5 rounds. The same Sonnen that Jones just ragdolled.
> 
> But by that same token, no one pushed Jones to his limit like Vitor putting his arm in a sling. Anderson has shown a much more dangerous guard than Vitor. Anderson has subbed BJJ black belts while Vitor only has a couple of subs on his record against some scrubs more than a decade ago.
> 
> It's a great fight for sure and like you said, there is just no one else alive that can push these guys to their limits like each other. They are both on another level.


yeah, he probably tried in that fight while not being physically 100%


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't believe anything about Silva/Bones or Silva/GSP, especially when it comes from Dana. I'll believe it when it's announced. Scratch that...I'll believe it on Fight Night when they're in the cage.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

All my money goes on Silva. I would like to see both lose, but I dislike Jones more, and I believe Silva is a more gifted fighter and enjoy watching his skills (when he chooses to use them)


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd put my money on Silva too, Jones has wrestling, size, elbows. Anderson has speed, striking, toughness, accuracy, knees and he's the best fighter in the world. Betting against Silva is like betting against the Globetrotters, not smart. I think given the time to train for it he can put on 10 or so pounds of muscle to deal with Jones. To me, this is the biggest fight of all time if it happens. I've wanted it for atleast a year maybe 2 now, it would be easily the biggest UFC fight ever and might dwarf any boxing match ever. That alone makes it a must happen kind of fight, Jones needs time to rehab, if Silva can annihalate Weidman like Jones did to Sonnen it would make perfect timing. Jones is gonna need atleast 2 months for his ****ed up toe and then they are both open, I mean, if it's ever going to happen it's the last quarter of 2013. I'm so glad Sonnen got finished because he'd have the belt and Jones wouldn't fight Silva. At this point in time I just don't see how it won't happen, Silva has said he wants it and the timing is perfect.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> I'd put my money on Silva too, Jones has wrestling, size, elbows. Anderson has speed, striking, toughness, accuracy, knees and he's the best fighter in the world. Betting against Silva is like betting against the Globetrotters, not smart. I think given the time to train for it he can put on 10 or so pounds of muscle to deal with Jones. To me, this is the biggest fight of all time if it happens. I've wanted it for atleast a year maybe 2 now, it would be easily the biggest UFC fight ever and might dwarf any boxing match ever. That alone makes it a must happen kind of fight, Jones needs time to rehab, if Silva can annihalate Weidman like Jones did to Sonnen it would make perfect timing. Jones is gonna need atleast 2 months for his ****ed up toe and then they are both open, I mean, if it's ever going to happen it's the last quarter of 2013. I'm so glad Sonnen got finished because he'd have the belt and Jones wouldn't fight Silva. At this point in time I just don't see how it won't happen, Silva has said he wants it and the timing is perfect.


You won't have to worry about that.

Silva has nothing for Weidman.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Bold prediction my friend


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Not really.

Silva got mauled for 23 minutes by Chael. Weidman is just as good a wrestler, better jujitsu and is dwarfing guys like Bader and Villante. The only way Silva beats him is if he gasses.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva got mauled by Chael when he wasn't in good physical condition, when he was he beat Chael like a red-headed step child. 

I mean, your argument borders on trolling, Silva's the best fighter in the world that voluntarily puts himself in harms way to give the other guy a chance. The idea that Weidman's gonna walk through that is a little absurd. I hope it's a good fight and Anderson doesn't just decide to KO him in the first, my guess is he will just come out and not do anything to let himself get taken down so he gets some more experience off his back to prepare for Jones. You think that's absurd I know, but wait until fight night when Anderson walks to the middle and doesn't do anything.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> Silva got mauled by Chael when he wasn't in good physical condition, when he was he beat Chael like a red-headed step child.
> 
> I mean, your argument borders on trolling, Silva's the best fighter in the world that voluntarily puts himself in harms way to give the other guy a chance. The idea that Weidman's gonna walk through that is a little absurd.


He was not injured, lmao that's an excuse for his poor performance. He finally fought someone who wasn't gonna stand in front of him and look at him and he had to make an excuse just like his leader Big Nog.

All Weidman needs is five takedowns, to suggest the best wrestler in the division who schooled two of the best wrestlers a weight class above him won't get them is a little absurd.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Logic would dictate that he wasn't physically 100%. The fact that he was outstruck by Chael and the fact that he said he was hurt kind of lend a little credence to the fact that he probably was hurt. There isn't any other fight where Silva moves so slowly, Chael tried to take it to Silva in the second fight and did literally nothing to hurt him so I don't see how you can make such absolute statements seriously. In the first fight Silva was moving like a snail, he had absolutely no speed at all, that's not something that just happens.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Instead of discrediting Chael and/or Silva, why not just wait until the actual fight and - gasp - see what happens. A novel concept I know.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Instead of discrediting Chael and/or Silva, why not just wait until the actual fight and - gasp - see what happens. A novel concept I know.


because this is a forum, you know, where people discuss things...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

rabakill said:


> Logic would dictate that he wasn't physically 100%. The fact that he was outstruck by Chael and the fact that he said he was hurt kind of lend a little credence to the fact that he probably was hurt. There isn't any other fight where Silva moves so slowly, Chael tried to take it to Silva in the second fight and did literally nothing to hurt him so I don't see how you can make such absolute statements seriously. In the first fight Silva was moving like a snail, he had absolutely no speed at all, that's not something that just happens.


Silva's ancient, it's no shock he looked old when his opponent wasn't a semi retired mid level 205'er. Incase you forgot, Chael pretty much handled him in the second fight until Anderson grabbed his shorts and this is pretty much indisputable, there's video evidence of him cheating.

I'm sure Anderson has a few more tricks up his sleeve, he'll probably gouge Weidman in the eye and knee him in the balls.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Silva's ancient, it's no shock he looked old when his opponent wasn't a semi retired mid level 205'er. Incase you forgot, Chael pretty much handled him in the second fight until Anderson grabbed his shorts and this is pretty much indisputable, there's video evidence of him cheating.
> 
> I'm sure Anderson has a few more tricks up his sleeve, he'll probably gouge Weidman in the eye and knee him in the balls.
> 
> ...


difference of opinion, to me it looked like Anderson wasn't trying at all against Sonnen and wanted to get taken down to show Sonnen that he couldn't do anything to him, which he didn't. I think you greatly underestimate Silva's abilities, I guess time will tell. 

As far as the shorts grabbing I don't think it made a difference in the fight, Silva didn't get hit with any good shots. Silva literally practices laying on his back in the gym while his training partners tee off on his face and he practices how to not get hurt from them. I've seen him take harder shots in practice than Sonnen gave him in that second fight, don't see how Sonnen was going to win it. It's obvious you hate Silva and diminish his abilities to the extreme, which is a little ridiculous considering he's unanimously considered the #1 p4p fighter in the world. To me it seems like you are rationalizing a hatred in any way you can, find any fault and magnify it 100 times. I liked Sonnen too, just don't see it how you do.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> because this is a forum, you know, where people discuss things...


There's discussing, and then there's flat out being stupid. I see it all the time on these forums... keyboard warriors talking about how such and such isn't that good, or that so and so is overrated. Like any of us have a right to discredit any UFC fighter, let alone one who wears gold or fights for it.

Silva was hurt. Silva let Sonnen take him down. And that's the bottom line, because some guy with a stupid name like rabakill who posts from his 87 year old grandmother's basement said so!

And then there's the discrediting Silva... which even I don't understand.

People claim Anderson is the best, but then dismiss all of his opponents. Were I a big Silva fan, I'd be proud to say that he got his butt whooped for 23 minutes, dug deep, and won. But no, not Silva fans... it's more a case of Silva being hurt, or Chael's not being that good. I'll never understand how people don't see how that makes Anderson look like less than he is. After all, he hasn't beaten world class fighters... just hype trains, overrated fighters, and guys who were never that good to begin with!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

where did I say it was fact? You should just delete that post, complete red herring and unnecessary. I didn't get the memo that we weren't allowed to talk about Anderson being hurt, when it was the only time he's ever said he was hurt


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rabakill said:


> where did I say it was fact? You should just delete that post, complete red herring and unnecessary. I didn't get the memo that we weren't allowed to talk about Anderson being hurt, when it was the only time he's ever said he was hurt


It was also the only time he has been completely dominated, scratch that he also said he was hurt against lutter so you are wrong again.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

do I have to append _in the UFC? Some of you are so simultaneously arrogant and negative it boggles my mind, while LyotoLegion may have an opinion I think is ridiculous notice how he manages to portray in a non douchey manner? Some people just have to police the internet


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rabakill said:


> do I have to append _in the UFC? Some of you are so simultaneously arrogant and negative it boggles my mind, while LyotoLegion may have an opinion I think is ridiculous notice how he manages to portray in a non douchey manner? Some people just have to police the internet


Lol ok calm down dude, just because you're wrong doesn't mean the forums out to get you. Here's another time andersons aid he was injured when he lost to chonan so that's 3 times.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> It was also the only time he has been completely dominated, scratch that he also said he was hurt against lutter so you are wrong again.


Lutter also had him in the full mount, arguably the worst position Anderson has ever been in since joining the UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Lutter also had him in the full mount, arguably the worst position Anderson has ever been in since joining the UFC.


yep that's right, lutter really was a miserable fat lazy disgrace though


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Silva's ancient, it's no shock he looked old when his opponent wasn't a semi retired mid level 205'er. Incase you forgot, Chael pretty much handled him in the second fight until Anderson grabbed his shorts and this is pretty much indisputable, there's video evidence of him cheating.
> 
> I'm sure Anderson has a few more tricks up his sleeve, he'll probably gouge Weidman in the eye and knee him in the balls.
> 
> ...



completely true. First round started out just like the first fight. Then second round Anderson holds the shorts and Chael can no longer go for leg takedowns thus stopping Chael from implementing his gameplan. 

All facts even though it isnt something that Anderson fans like to admit.

And yes i do know that Chael had high testosterone in their first fight. He paid for it though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yep that's right, lutter really was a miserable fat lazy disgrace though


yup. That's why he got finished from said mount. Practically unheard of.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ape City said:


> yup. That's why he got finished from said mount. Practically unheard of.


If you have seen his fight with rich franklin you will bash your own skull in for how terrible he was


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ptw said:


> Chael is a dick, all I gotta say. He approached the Jones fight like Anderson Silva who have, and lost, putting Silva on the spot. That's how I felt at least, he was muay thai clinching, kneeing, and trying to keep the fight standing...never once did he try to wrestle or take Jones down, he merely used his wrestling abilities to stay on the feet. Again, Chael shows that he is jealous of Silva and can't stand that his place in MMA is divine.
> 
> As for Silva vs Jones. Jones showed tonight that his reach and strength are just unreal, the fact that he got double leg takendowns on Chael by sheer power shows how difficult of an opponent he would prove to be for Silva. All Jones would have to do is pin Silva against the cage, and from there drop a level, grab both his legs with his massive reach, and stand up and then just drop Silva on his back. Now what would be interesting to see is if Silva decides to roll with this and allow Jones to take him down to work his JJ game, Vitor showed Jones had holes in his game there. So far we know this, Jones's wild fighting style leaves him susceptible to submissions on the ground, Jones striking is mediocre at best and he has no KO power, Jones has devastating ground and pound, Jones wrestling defense is 2nd to none, Jones wrestling offense is very good, Jones submission and jitz game is not technical, but done through sheer power. I think Silva has a good chance to beat Jones if he can doesn't get fooled by his mind games of being a good person, working hard etc.* Jones fights like a son of a bitch, we all know he's a fake, you can be nice and humble outside of the cage, but then suddenly when that cage opens he turns into an animal, yeah, he's full of himself if he thinks people don't see that he's an individual that enjoys inflicting pain onto others.*


You must be some sort of saint then, paying 60 bucks to watch that pain being inflicted and raving about it on the internet all day, but not doing it yourself.

It's a sport. They all signed up for pain and no one has been permanently damaged or disabled in any way, at least in the UFC. The other fighters aren't there to do full body massages either you know. You think Anderson was giving Franklin a free nose job or something?


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not really.
> 
> Silva got mauled for 23 minutes by Chael. Weidman is just as good a wrestler, better jujitsu and is dwarfing guys like Bader and Villante. *The only way Silva beats him is if he gasses.
> *
> ...


don't know if you're just a big fanboy or a mong but what an incredibly stupid thing to say. don't really need to go into why.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

joey.jupiter said:


> don't know if you're just a big fanboy or a mong but what an incredibly stupid thing to say. don't really need to go into why.


That's the classic Silva fan response.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

edit: never mind


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> That's the classic Silva fan response.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no b/c i'm not a massive fan of Silva but you seem to think the only way Weidman loses to Silva if he beats himself (gasses). this is retarded b/c of how good a fighter Silva is. i don't even need to justify that b/c it goes without saying, his accomplishments are known and speak for themselves. Forget what other Silva fans have said.


----------

